# Process Screen Printing VS Heat Transfers?



## lwhitehead (Feb 26, 2007)

Hi again all,

What an education one can get by reading thru all your back posts! A big THANK YOU to all who welcomed me to the forum and responded to my question ... 

I've browsed thru the threads and havent been able to find one that gets in to a general discussion on when to use Screen Print, and when to use Heat Transfers ... 

I am thinking of marketing my designs to several local Tshirt shops and was thinking of getting Heat Transfers on white tees first - to take orders ... then, to get a larger order Screen Printed ...

On a white tee, what is your opinion on whether the HEat Transfer would be OK to use for the marketing? Would there be too big a difference in the final look of the shirt (color intensity and sharpness) to do this without 'misrepresenting' the final product? I hear Heat Transfers because they do not soak in to the fabric, are more 'intense' in color, at first ... yet also am thinking the screen printing is the 'way to go' for quality, stability, wash durability.

If any of you have advice or can point me to past threads that get in to this I would be most appreciative !!!!

THANK YOU


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

I think there would be a noticable difference in the final look of the shirt.


----------



## lwhitehead (Feb 26, 2007)

Jasonda said:


> I think there would be a noticable difference in the final look of the shirt.


Thanks ... do you do both? whats your 'favorite' print technique? have you ever printed up a big batch of a design on 'spec' because you 'knew' it would sell? that seems risky to me and would like to avoid it. but its a bit of a catch 22 with a 4 color process design as the set up costs alone are pricey.

Any suggestions on a good online print source - in terms of quality end product at a good price? 

~ gracias


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Screenprinting is my favorite print technique.

I haven't done what you are planning on doing, but I agree that it does seem risky to start off with a big order without knowing for sure whether or not it will sell.

Are all of your designs 4+ colors? If you have a few that are 1 or 2 colors, maybe you could have those printed and just show mockups of the rest.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

lwhitehead said:


> I've browsed thru the threads and havent been able to find one that gets in to a general discussion on when to use Screen Print, and when to use Heat Transfers ...


Simple:
When to use screenprinting: All the time.
When to use heat transfers: Never.

Your mileage may vary 



lwhitehead said:


> I am thinking of marketing my designs to several local Tshirt shops and was thinking of getting Heat Transfers on white tees first - to take orders ... then, to get a larger order Screen Printed ...


So you'd show them one product to get orders, then supply them with a different product? Bad idea. The samples need to be the same as the final product.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

I have to call Badalou to defend heat transfers, but I agree that Screen Printing is better.

Yep, sort of a bad idea, but it can work if you do some (a lot) explaining and convincing. Anyway, the final screen printed product is better than the sample heat transferred product.


----------



## jasperketone (Feb 15, 2007)

we used to do these serial killer shirts a long time ago that were heat pressed and sold pretty good for awhile but overall heat pressed shirts will wash off long before a screen print will. the image looks nice on the rack but its not for longevity.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

If you are talking about digitally printed transfers you do at home on your Epson with durabrite inks then screenprinting all the way. If you are talking about custom plastisol transfers I would think the results could be comparable.


----------



## lwhitehead (Feb 26, 2007)

Solmu said:


> Simple:
> When to use screenprinting: All the time.
> When to use heat transfers: Never.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I did speak with a local screen printing shop and discussed marketing the heat transfer, then getting the orders screen printed ... and they seemed to think that would work with explanation because the final product would look even better, not worse ... but, still ... I can see the potential for problems with that idea. So - thank you for helping me to avoid a big mistake. 

So the problem is - where does one get short runs that are cost-effective enough that one can market their ideas without losing big sums of cash on those that dont sell? 

Im sure Im not the first to pose this question ... but the forum can be overwhelming to sift through! thanks again ...


----------



## lexio (Nov 29, 2006)

If you use a plastisol ink instead of a waterbased ink you will get a nice print that will be comparable to a heat press. And the print will last longer.


----------



## lwhitehead (Feb 26, 2007)

Jasonda said:


> Screenprinting is my favorite print technique.
> 
> I haven't done what you are planning on doing, but I agree that it does seem risky to start off with a big order without knowing for sure whether or not it will sell.
> 
> Are all of your designs 4+ colors? If you have a few that are 1 or 2 colors, maybe you could have those printed and just show mockups of the rest.


 
Jasonada - thats a great idea. Even if I print up one 4+ design, I could show mockups of the other designs. thx!


----------



## JonWye (Feb 13, 2007)

I would suggest getting plastisol transfers from first edition (see home page thread on plastisol transfers). They offer low quantities and good quality


----------



## lwhitehead (Feb 26, 2007)

JonWye said:


> I would suggest getting plastisol transfers from first edition (see home page thread on plastisol transfers). They offer low quantities and good quality


Jonathon - thank you . I will look in to that also. Somehow, I got the cursory impression that Plastisol was a 'one color' job thang ... my design is a bit complex and will require cutting.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

lwhitehead said:


> Jonathon - thank you . I will look in to that also. Somehow, I got the cursory impression that Plastisol was a 'one color' job thang ... my design is a bit complex and will require cutting.


No cutting...plastisol transfers are screenprinted images using screen printer plastisol inks on to a release paper. When you heatpress the transfer only the ink transfers. The transfers can be produced in the same detail as a screen print image. Plastisol transfers should not be confused with home printer transfers on transfer paper or dye- sub printed transfers. Plastisol transfers are the closest transfer method you will get to the feel, color vibrancy, hand/texture, ability to print on lite or dark shirts and durability of screenprinting.


----------



## lwhitehead (Feb 26, 2007)

MotoskinGraphix said:


> No cutting...plastisol transfers are screenprinted images using screen printer plastisol inks on to a release paper. When you heatpress the transfer only the ink transfers. The transfers can be produced in the same detail as a screen print image. Plastisol transfers should not be confused with home printer transfers on transfer paper or dye- sub printed transfers. Plastisol transfers are the closest transfer method you will get to the feel, color vibrancy, hand/texture, ability to print on lite or dark shirts and durability of screenprinting.


 
Well now that does sound exactly like what I need, and, from the sounds of it, I should be able to use this as a 'mockup' for a screen print run just fine. 

thank you!


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

lwhitehead said:


> Jasonada - thats a great idea. Even if I print up one 4+ design, I could show mockups of the other designs. thx!


It's a good idea. People will need to see *a* finished product so they know what level your finishing is at, etc. but they probably don't need to see it for every product. Better if you can, but if you can't you can't.

The problem with using a heat transfer mockup is that 1) If it's lower quality you may lose sales from people who aren't willing to take a risk the final product will be better (missed opportunities), 2) There's a chance that people will prefer the heat transfer for some reason (colour variations, prefer a heavy hand). Admittedly in that case it would be easy enough to replace their inventory with heat transfered product and sell the others to someone else, but it would be preferable to avoid such an issue.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Solmu said:


> It's a good idea. People will need to see *a* finished product so they know what level your finishing is at, etc. but they probably don't need to see it for every product. Better if you can, but if you can't you can't.
> 
> The problem with using a heat transfer mockup is that 1) If it's lower quality you may lose sales from people who aren't willing to take a risk the final product will be better (missed opportunities), 2) There's a chance that people will prefer the heat transfer for some reason (colour variations, prefer a heavy hand). Admittedly in that case it would be easy enough to replace their inventory with heat transfered product and sell the others to someone else, but it would be preferable to avoid such an issue.


I agree with Lewis that if you are going to sell a product and show an example, it better be the product you are going to supply.

If your final product is a screenprinted shirt then just present a screenprinted product. That example goes with any printing technique you employ. A sample is asample of what you will deliver period.


----------



## MusicMan59 (Oct 27, 2011)

Here's a question I've been pondering for a while.

Can screen printing and transfers work together, specially on dark t's etc.

eg If I lay down a white screen printed underlayer, can I use a light garment transfer (full colour) over it and end up with a salable quality print?


----------

